# Do you ride in a Dually halter?



## applecart14 (21 March 2013)

I came back from a Monty Roberts demo and got a dually and started training my horse and then one day decided to ride with it.

Did walk, trot, canter, flying changes, rein back, leg yielding the works.  My horse was very obedient with it, and very sensitive and light.  The slightest 'ask' on the reins (well lead ropes knotted together)! really made all the difference.

Would like to try jumping with it next.  Does anyone else ride with it?  I don't know if I would be able to stop him if he took off with me that's the only trouble but I do think I would from what I gleamed riding him that one time in it.  I normally do jumping/dressage/fun rides/le trec and eventing with him, but its nice to just 'mess around' and try something a bit different from time to time.  I wouldn't hack out in it though.

The reason I went to the demo was for the loading problem, and my horse has been so much better since using it, almost a 90% improvement.  So delighted.


----------



## applecart14 (21 March 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 March 2013)

I have ridden my youngster in one and also longlined her in one. You could put the bridle underneath and knot the reins on his neck if you are worried.


----------



## LynH (21 March 2013)

This came up the other day with a pony my friend is backing for my 7yr old nephew. She suggested we use a Dually as a bridle for kids as she's be starting from scratch and will have two distinct jobs to do and she could do one bitted and the other bitless in a Dually for example. I was interested to see if others had ridden in the Dually so quite a timely thread from my point of view.


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 March 2013)

I don't think you would be allowed to ride in it at any sort of event only at home.


----------



## Kokopelli (22 March 2013)

Not thought of riding in dually will give it a go. I ride Louie in all sorts of things, quite often I ride in a lunge cavesson or ir im being very lazy a headcollar will do.

Out of interest did you attach the reins to the pully thing or the normal headcollar part?


----------



## BBP (22 March 2013)

I backed my pony using one instead of a bridle whilst I waited for wolf tooth issues to be sorted. I never got as far as jumping in it but I'll still occasionally ride him in just a headcollar if the mood takes me.


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 March 2013)

Kokopelli said:



			Not thought of riding in dually will give it a go. I ride Louie in all sorts of things, quite often I ride in a lunge cavesson or ir im being very lazy a headcollar will do.

Out of interest did you attach the reins to the pully thing or the normal headcollar part?
		
Click to expand...

The pulley thing otherwise you are riding in a head collar


----------



## TarrSteps (22 March 2013)

I have and I know people who start horses in them professionally, as well as people who just use them to ride in at home. 

I think they are a very effective piece of tack, although the principle is hardly new or proprietory.  They aren't my favourite bitless option as I don't like the feel of the rope sliding, but you can adjust to limit that. I used one today that had a sheepskin noseband on it and I found that a good set up - I shall be stealing that idea!


----------



## Alyth (23 March 2013)

I don't ride in a dually, but I do ride in a simple rope halter......if they understand flexing to one rein/one rein stop you have more control than with a bit.....


----------



## Queenbee (23 March 2013)

applecart14 said:



			I came back from a Monty Roberts demo and got a dually and started training my horse and then one day decided to ride with it.

Did walk, trot, canter, flying changes, rein back, leg yielding the works.  My horse was very obedient with it, and very sensitive and light.  The slightest 'ask' on the reins (well lead ropes knotted together)! really made all the difference.

Would like to try jumping with it next.  Does anyone else ride with it?  I don't know if I would be able to stop him if he took off with me that's the only trouble but I do think I would from what I gleamed riding him that one time in it.  I normally do jumping/dressage/fun rides/le trec and eventing with him, but its nice to just 'mess around' and try something a bit different from time to time.  I wouldn't hack out in it though.

The reason I went to the demo was for the loading problem, and my horse has been so much better since using it, almost a 90% improvement.  So delighted.
		
Click to expand...


Nope, never ridden in one or even used one, but very interesting reading how positive and worthwhile you now feel about going to the demo... I remember reading your initial review of it


----------



## caramel (23 March 2013)

I did once and must say horse was very good


----------

